# Conformation Class



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya and I went to our first conformation class this evening. I feel like everyone else there already kind of knew what they were doing, they just had a new dog to work with and train I guess. I definitely felt out of place.

Maya was a pain in the butt in the very beginning, barking at all the dogs, but finally did settle down. She had been quiet and calm for the last 25 minutes or so when the instructor told us to run them around the "ring" one last time. Maya and I went first, then ended up at the back of the line. Even though she had been behaving herself for a while, I kept her a good ways back from the little dog in front of us. Apparently it wasn't far enough in her owner's mind, though, because she threw her arm back at me, palm out. Each and every time the next dog started and the line moved up a little, she would throw her hand up at me.

I guess she and I had different ideas of how far away my dog had to stay from her small one, but still...what she was doing was really, really, REALLY obnoxious. I feel like I need to treat her just like my toddler, and tell her "Use your words!!"


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

"Oh hun, you don't need to put your hand up to catch me, I've taught my terrible horrible scary dog to stop purposely tripping me into other people but thanks for your obnoxious concern." - my response


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

your dogs gait is probably much longer so you are gaining ground quicker than a smaller breed. I would hope they can figure that one out for your next class. That handler probably had more experience and knew that....

I'd also take this time to work on Maya's reactivity...it may be hard though, what does she really have to focus on other than running around the ring? Is it boring for her? Can you do some obedience exercises during down-time?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rofl...I wish I had known you wanted to train! I just got done training for a show this weekend. You would like Beth.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> your dogs gait is probably much longer so you are gaining ground quicker than a smaller breed. I would hope they can figure that one out for your next class. That handler probably had more experience and knew that....
> 
> I'd also take this time to work on Maya's reactivity...it may be hard though, what does she really have to focus on other than running around the ring? Is it boring for her? Can you do some obedience exercises during down-time?


We were only running one at a time, and then stooping back at the end of the line. I would my dog what I considered an adequate distance from hers and tell her to sit, and even then she would throw the hand up. 

Lord knows I am trying to work on her reactivity! I actually have already contacted Jody Potter about bringing Maya to her for an evaluation and some help dealing with the issue. She said she'd love to have a look, we just haven't set up a date yet.

I told the instructor at the beginning of class that if Maya just couldn't get herself together I would give it up and try the class again some other time in the future after she had matured a bit and was calmer (fingers crossed...)

EDITED: And oh yeah, I did think about whether it might be too "boring" - in that at obedience class, it's pretty easy to distract her with going through the exercises and rewarding her with treats. So for a while I did do obedience commands with Maya while the others were having their dogs stacked and such. But once she got over her initial excitement, she actually didn't really need the distraction. She just laid down on the floor, head on her paws. I felt kind of bad for her, didn't know if she was bored or disappointed in herself because she had gotten in trouble for all the barking, or what. I am very much looking forward to getting Jody Potter's interpretation of the reactivity situation - if part of the problem is a lack of self-confidence, is correcting her making it worse? I can't wait for a professional's opinion on the "right" way to deal with the issue, the one that not only gets Maya to behave herself, but one that's fair to her and addressing the root cause on her level.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

CDR Shep Mama said:


> "Oh hun, you don't need to put your hand up to catch me, I've taught my terrible horrible scary dog to stop purposely tripping me into other people but thanks for your obnoxious concern." - my response




It wouldn't have been half as obnoxious if she had just SAID something, nicely.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> rofl...I wish I had known you wanted to train! I just got done training for a show this weekend. You would like Beth.


When I first got her, I had no thoughts no doing conformation. But now that I'm having fun looking into all the different things we can do together, the breeder had said she would change the AKC registration from limited to full if I was interested in trying it out. SOTC's class offerings for the summer session were kind of limited, but conformation was one of them, so I thought I'd give it a go and just see if it's anything we might enjoy.

Where does Beth instruct?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I did this for socializing purposes. Starting amoung the other dogs is throwing her into the deep and she couldn't handle it well which makes it frustrating for you and her.
Next time take a chair and just sit down (work and exercise her prior to the class to make her calmer) with her so she can take in all the different dog, the chaos etc. Take her blanket and a couple of chew toys that last and it will be much more rewarding. Then you both will enjoy the shwo circuit better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's in Clarks Summit PA. Breeds WGSL. I'm going to the show in New Windsor this Sunday. You should come down and watch. It's an SV conformation show.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know about any training class beyond basic obedience, But you saying "use your words!" would have been so perfect in that situation.
Besides, wouldn't it be the trainers job to inform a newcomer about the distance between dogs?


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> She's in Clarks Summit PA. Breeds WGSL. I'm going to the show in New Windsor this Sunday. You should come down and watch. It's an SV conformation show.


We actually have a birthday party to go to in Binghamton that day. Of course, Binghamton is a good deal closer to New Windsor, only another 2.5 hour drive from there. But the party runs from 2 to 4:30, and I'll have a couple of rugrats and my husband with me, so I don't think I can make this one. Let me know if there are others you'll be attending, though!


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

J-Boo said:


> It wouldn't have been half as obnoxious if she had just SAID something, nicely.


I feel you. In the world today it's just far too difficult to open ones' mouth and speak; instead we have to have all this sass and fuss. Heaven forbid she open her mouth and ask for more space while standing close enough to do so..I bet she gets wicked road rage and uses her hands for that too, lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

J-Boo said:


> We actually have a birthday party to go to in Binghamton that day. Of course, Binghamton is a good deal closer to New Windsor, only another 2.5 hour drive from there. But the party runs from 2 to 4:30, and I'll have a couple of rugrats and my husband with me, so I don't think I can make this one. Let me know if there are others you'll be attending, though!


they are running puppy classes on Saturday. 

No! This is my only conformation show! This is for his show rating. Well one more I think for his breed survey after he's titled. I have not enjoyed this experience. I would much rather being doing obedience or tracking. But Schutzengel is having their trial in Sept. You might contact the TD and ask about observing. I'll either do his AD or his BH there. Depending on how ready he is for the BH.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

just a thought....

People are concentrating on their dogs. It might be easier for her to throw up her hand and not distract her dog by talking. I wasn't there so don't know what she was doing at the time with her dog but there might be a reason related to her dog that she did that. Don't let things like that bother you. When I'm training, I'm in a zone. My mind is on my dog. I am a rather rude person when I'm busy but I don't try to be. I just don't switch gears well and maybe this person doesn't either.

Or she may just be horrid. That could be it too.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Did you say who the judge was?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The judge for what, Trish?


----------

